# Mobile DVR Activation



## PearlMikeJam

I cannot get my GenieGo to work anymore. After several calls to support, I was told the GenieGo will no longer work with the new Genie firmware. The Genie DVR (HR44) interferes with the GenieGo, apparently.

That said, the same rep said I should be able to activate the Mobile DVR on the Genie, but would not tell me how. I did a Smart Search for transc0deon, but it does not seem to be working. My phone and tablet cannot find the Mobile DVR service and then cannot register those devices.

Is there a trick to the search to activate this? Do I need to do something other than smart search? Do I need to press a specific button after I type the word?


----------



## stevenme

First, are you in one of the states that has activated the HR44 Mobile DVR (Arizona, Colorado, Florida, Massachusetts, Maryland, and Pennsylvania)? If yes, all I had to do was disconnect/power down my GenieGo and logout of the mobile app. For good measure I'd also recommend hitting the red reset button on the HR44. Once everything is back up, login to the mobile app and you should be prompted to activate the Mobile DVR.

That's how it was working for me, hopefully it will for you too!


----------



## texasbrit

....and if you are not in one of those states, you can't activate it..


----------



## PearlMikeJam

Thanks for the responses. I figured it out after I posted this topic and thought I deleted it.

I am not in a pilot state, but was able to activate. As soon as I typed "transc0deon" into smart search and pressed the red button to do a keyword search, I selected All and it was active. Just had to log out and back into the apps.


----------



## trh

texasbrit said:


> ....and if you are not in one of those states, you can't activate it..





PearlMikeJam said:


> I am not in a pilot state, but was able to activate. As soon as I typed "transc0deon" into smart search and pressed the red button to do a keyword search, I selected All and it was active. Just had to log out and back into the apps.


So PearlMikeJam -- maybe your troubles were related to your location?


----------



## Billzebub

I'm in PA and have an HR54. I haven't entered any keyword to activate the mobile DVR on my HR54. My stand alone GenieGo still works.


----------



## drknight0

What Version of GenieGo app/software and platform?

I have been having a parental control issue for many months that may have just been resolved with a GeninGo Windows Application Update to Version 2.4.2.17. I haven't been able use my Go for 3-4 months but it is now working after this update was just applied


----------



## Billzebub

drknight0 said:


> What Version of GenieGo app/software and platform?
> 
> I have been having a parental control issue for many months that may have just been resolved with a GeninGo Windows Application Update to Version 2.4.2.17. I haven't been able use my Go for 3-4 months but it is now working after this update was just applied


Although I have the GenieGo software on my laptop I rarely use it. In fact, I just used it yesterday to load some programs on my computer for vacation. I normally use my iPad Air with the latest directv app.


----------



## IndianBird

I'm in AR and I got it to work fine on my iPad but it still doesn't work on my phone. Weird deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

#WolvesUp


----------



## trh

IndianBird said:


> I'm in AR and I got it to work fine on my iPad but it still doesn't work on my phone. Weird deal.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> #WolvesUp


Arkansas is not one of the state's it has been released too, so that may explain why it doesn't work on all your devices.


----------



## IndianBird

trh said:


> Arkansas is not one of the state's it has been released too, so that may explain why it doesn't work on all your devices.


Yeah but it's odd that it works at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

#WolvesUp


----------



## zmancartfan

I'm in Ohio (yes, I know it's not one of the pilot states), and I can't get it to activate. It sucks because I feel like DirecTV stole money from me by turning off the GenieGo. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Billzebub

zmancartfan said:


> I'm in Ohio (yes, I know it's not one of the pilot states), and I can't get it to activate. It sucks because I feel like DirecTV stole money from me by turning off the GenieGo.
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I'm not sure I understand, my GenieGo still works


----------



## dconfer

I am in Pa and I cant get my note 5 to even find the geniogo but my windows 10 machine works fine.


----------



## zmancartfan

Billzebub said:


> I'm not sure I understand, my GenieGo still works


I'm happy for you. Seriously. But there have been reports from several of us of the GG not working anymore. One day it was fine. The next day it didn't, figuratively speaking.

I frankly think it's a software thing primarily in the combo between the iOS app and the latest Genie firmware more than an outright termination of the GG service as of this moment. But several people have reported that DirecTV will no longer offer any technical support for it at all after trying to contact customer service. So to me even if they accidentally "broke" the GG, they effectively turned it off for many of us by acknowledging that they won't support it anymore.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## prushing

In GA, just got a pop-up asking to activate my new Genie and if I did it would deactivate my GG2. First time I've seen this message in the DTV app.

Sent from my Venue 8 7840 using Tapatalk


----------



## zmancartfan

Just remembered that I have the app on my Galaxy phone. I was able to see the full playlists of all of my DVRs and even stream programming from it. Live local programming wouldn't stream, though. When I went into the settings, it wouldn't even list my DVRs in the live stream option.

Interesting thing is that the iOS app on the iPad won't see the playlists, but it does see the DVRs in the live stream section. It won't let me select them, though. When I click a DVR, nothing happens

I still think this is mostly an app issue. They're clearly programming away from GG support, but there has to be something on DirecTV's end, too, since some of you can still use your GGs.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## steveymacjr

does anyone know if there will be PC/Mac software for this new Mobile DVR Feature? I can't activate it yet(im' in NC) because I use the PC software with my GenieGo all the time..


----------



## golfnut-n-nh

prushing said:


> In GA, just got a pop-up asking to activate my new Genie and if I did it would deactivate my GG2. First time I've seen this message in the DTV app.
> 
> Sent from my Venue 8 7840 using Tapatalk


Same here in NH. HR54 installed a couple of weeks ago. I declined activation because I'm still using my GG on a first generation iPad. I use the DirecTV app on my iPad 4 and all is working well. Safe to assume that if I had selected "yes", I would have lost access on my first generation iPad?


----------



## dconfer

Mine is now working. I wonder if it was switched over to my HR44 instead of using my first gen geniego?


----------



## HoTat2

zmancartfan said:


> Just remembered that I have the app on my Galaxy phone. I was able to see the full playlists of all of my DVRs and even stream programming from it. Live local programming wouldn't stream, though. When I went into the settings, it wouldn't even list my DVRs in the live stream option.
> 
> Interesting thing is that the iOS app on the iPad won't see the playlists, but it does see the DVRs in the live stream section. It won't let me select them, though. When I click a DVR, nothing happens
> 
> I still think this is mostly an app issue. They're clearly programming away from GG support, but there has to be something on DirecTV's end, too, since some of you can still use your GGs.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Same here on my Galaxy phone. GG1 stopped working some time ago and when I could finally activate the new integrated "Mobile DVR" on my HR54. Can only see the DVR playlist and stream from all of them on the home WiFi network. But no OOH streaming capablity since.

"Live Streaming" sub-menu under "Mobile DVR" is simply blank with no DVRs listed, and just says "connected to unknown" at the top of the menu.

The "Refresh" curly arrow button does nothing. ..



Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## TimC

I live in GA. Had just seen where mobile DVR is now available. I called DTV and asked if I can get it. They told me I need an HR-44 to replace my HR-34. Even though I am eligible to upgrade my receiver they told me I still have to wait another month or to before its fully released. I guess those that already have HR-44's are able to activate and I have to wait ?


----------



## trh

Well, your 34 can die tonight and you can get a replacement.


----------



## TimC

I wish, but my luck they will send me another HR34.


----------



## dennisj00

Yes, I posted in another thread that the iPad app prompted me to select the new genie mobile dvr and disable my GG2.

Be careful!


----------



## trh

TimC said:


> I wish, but my luck they will send me another HR34.


Wishing can make things happen. But your chances of getting another 34 are pretty low. Not 0, but worth the effort for your 34 to stop working tonight.


----------



## TimC

You may be right, but I don't want to have to re place my whole to do list until I get a 44.


----------



## HoTat2

Still can't get OOH working with this new "Mobile DVR" service.

Does anyone know if you still have to open ports in the router's firewall like the old default 8082 and 8083 the GG1/2 use to be?

If so, to what IP address? The Genie's?

(HR54 here).

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

trh said:


> Wishing can make things happen. But your chances of getting another 34 are pretty low. Not 0, but worth the effort for your 34 to stop working tonight.


Genie's are replaced liken for like. This is even more true when the replacement comes from DirecTV main distribution center where they have models to choose from. Techs have to follow same policy when ever inventory allows.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## zmancartfan

There is a new app update available for the iPad. I installed it this morning, and what do you know - my GG2 is now working again. Yay!

The app prompted me to reregister my device on startup, and it worked just fine. I can now see and download the playlist from an HR24 as well, so I know it's not just the HR44 doing the work. It's clearly the GG that's connected.

Looks like it really was just a software thing.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## HoTat2

zmancartfan said:


> There is a new app update available for the iPad. I installed it this morning, and what do you know - my GG2 is now working again. Yay!
> 
> The app prompted me to reregister my device on startup, and it worked just fine. I can now see and download the playlist from an HR24 as well, so I know it's not just the HR44 doing the work. It's clearly the GG that's connected.
> 
> Looks like it really was just a software thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Humm...

Even more confused by this now ...

So is the integrated transcoder on the Genie disabled when an external GG is detected on the network or something?

I loathe to call DIRECTV tech. support to try and ask such questions especially since the merger.

While some reps. are certainly knowledgeable, frankly the majority of times I'm better off asking the family dog here than tech. support ...

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## zmancartfan

HoTat2 said:


> Humm...
> 
> Even more confused by this now ...
> 
> So is the integrated transcoder on the Genie disabled when an external GG is detected on the network or something?
> 
> I loathe to call DIRECTV tech. support to try and ask such questions especially since the merger.
> 
> While some reps. are certainly knowledgeable, frankly the majority of times I'm better off asking the family dog here than tech. support ...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


Not an expert at all, but the transcoder is not activated for most people yet. It sounds like certain test states are having it "pushed" out to them, but for everyone else it's not officially an option yet.

Certain folks have reportedly had success by manually turning on the transcoder on HR44 and HR54 devices. I believe others in the pilot states have reported that the transcoding was automatically turned on (that's what I mean by having it "pushed.")

Some have reported that turning on the Genie transcode with a GG in the loop causes the app to prompt you to disable the GG and switch the processing over to the Genie itself. I do not know what happens if you say no because your GG still works.

Others, like myself, are located in non-pilot states and have had no luck turning on the transcoder in their Genies. But the iPad app for the last month or so has been unable to use the GG, and so all GG functionality was lost.

The app update from today has restored my ability to see and use the GG.

Not sure if this helps you with your situation, but I think this is the current status.

Woof.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## TimC

What a nightmare, Im currently on hold trying to tell D what mobile DVR is. CSR says its not available yet. But then I tell them it was just released in my state. How can it not be available. Spoke to 3 people, got 3 different answers.


----------



## HoTat2

TimC said:


> What a nightmare, Im currently on hold trying to tell D what mobile DVR is. CSR says its not available yet. But then I tell them it was just released in my state. How can it not be available. Spoke to 3 people, got 3 different answers.


Yep, for sure. ...

That's why I didn't want to call tech. support.

Anyway, got Mobile DVR working on the home WiFi, so got half the loaf of bread. But OOH capability is still a "no go."

No matter what I try app on the Galaxy phone still shows no connected DVRs in the settings under the Mobile DVR's "Live Streaming" sub-menu.



Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## TimC

Finally after three phone calls and 2 hours of my time got through to someone that knew what was going on. Best they could do for me was to put in a "request" for a HR-44 and they will contact me and let me know if they will okay it. I am eligible to upgrade to HR54, but I don't have any 4k TV's. They don't look at going from the HR34 to HR44 as an upgrade, even though you can't do mobile dvr with the 34. I have a migraine now. 

One CSR had no clue what mobile dvr was. She left asking if I was trying to install it on a boat or an RV ????. I was like, really !?!?!


----------

